# Partager une imprimante branchée sur un PC



## marpat (14 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit probl&#232;me pour pouvoir utiliser mon imprimante avec mon macbook.

Je poss&#232;de un PC, qu'on va dire "fixe" sur lequel est branch&#233; en USB une Epson CX3200. Le PC et le Mac sont en r&#233;seau gr&#226;ce &#224; un routeur Dlink 614+. j'ai partag&#233; les fichiers et l'imprimante via le PC. Du macbook, je peux aller sur le PC et je peux aller sur le macbook &#224; partir du PC. de m&#234;me, lors de l'installation de l'imprimante sur le macbook, je trouve l'imprimante sur le r&#233;seau, donc normalement tout devrait &#234;tre ok. Probl&#232;me, lorsque je lance une impression, rien de bouge du c&#244;t&#233; de l'imprimante. J'ai une barre d'avancement qui se bloque &#224; 12% sur le mac (je pense que c'est le traitement qui se fait uniquement) et ensuite rien.
J'ai essay&#233; d'installer l'imprimante avec des drivers g&#233;n&#233;riques, en cliquant sur Epson et en selectionnant le pilote gimp_epsonCX3200 j'sais pas quoi, rien n'y fait.
J'ai install&#233; depuis le site epson les derniers drivers pour mon imprimante, rien y fait. D'ailleurs lorsque je dois choisir le driver &#224; utiliser, je voulais faire un choix manuel mais je n'ai pas trouv&#233; o&#249; &#233;taient install&#233;s les pilotes que l'installateur epson a mis.. bref, je suis perdu !

Niveau firewall, comme j'ai un routeur avec un firewall physique, j'ai d&#233;sactiv&#233; celui de XP, qui me sert &#224; rien; donc &#231;a vient pas de windows. Soit j'ai fait une mauvaise manip depuis le mac, soit c'est un truc &#224; faire sur le routeur, enfin je pense, mais l&#224;, je sais pas du tout quoi faire..


quelqu'un aurait-il une id&#233;e ??

Merci !

ah oui, au bout d'un moment, lorsque je regarde sur le gestionnaire d'impression l'avancemenet de celle-ci, au bout d'un moment il met un message d'erreur : "connection failed with error NT_STATUS_ACCES_DENIED" et parfois ou ensuite "unable to connect to SAMBA host..." et &#231;a me dit qu'il va retenter la connection plus tard

Merci !


----------



## marpat (16 Novembre 2006)

Alors, personne a une idée ?


----------



## CERDAN (17 Novembre 2006)

Tu utilise ( pour le réseau mac-pc) le wifi,...oui je pense, essaye de brancher l'imprimante directement sur le mac en ethernet.

Sinon l'imprimante, est-elle compatible mac ?


----------



## solboki (17 Novembre 2006)

marpat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> ah oui, au bout d'un moment, lorsque je regarde sur le gestionnaire d'impression l'avancemenet de celle-ci, au bout d'un moment il met un message d'erreur : "connection failed with error NT_STATUS_ACCES_DENIED" et parfois ou ensuite "unable to connect to SAMBA host..." et ça me dit qu'il va retenter la connection plus tard



Cela ressemble à un problème de droits d'accès SMB ("NT_STATUS_ACCES_DENIED") qui aboutit, irrémédiablement, au bout d'un moment par l'arrêt des tentatives du Mac de se connecter (""unable to connect to SAMBA host...").

1°) As-tu bien un utilisateur windows avec un mot de passe qui dispose des droits d'administrateurs (Pour régler cela, il faut aller dans "Panneau de configuration" et "Comptes d'utilisateurs") ?

2°) Quand tu vas dans "Panneau de configuration", "Connexions réseau" et que tu fais un clic droit puis "Propriétés" sur chacune des connexions, celles-ci ont-elles bien "Partage d'imprimantes et de fichiers pour réseau Microsoft" activé comme sur l'exemple ci-dessous :


----------



## marpat (18 Novembre 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Tout d'abord, je n'utilise pas le wifi pour le réseau, c'est pas assez rapide pour moi, donc quand les ordinateurs sont dans la même pièce, je préfère la connexion en RJ45.

Je préfère connecter l'imprimante au pc, vu que lui est fixe et que le mac est portable..donc pas pratique alors que pour le pc, je branche en usb et y'a plus à toucher.

l'imprimante est parfaitement compatible avec le mac..

Quand j'ai vu le message "unable..." je me suis douté qu'il s'agissait d'un problème d'accès  au pc, le problème c'est que je n'ai mis aucun code et l'accès n'est pas restreint.. donc je comprends pas..

toutes les options de partage sont activées..

d'autres idées ??

merci en tout cas !


----------



## marpat (20 Novembre 2006)

Bon ! problème résolu.

Je vais poster l'astuce au cas ou d'autres personnes ont ce problème..

Sur le pc sur lequel est branché l'imprimante, il faut bien sûr la partager et ensuite aller dans "panneau de configuration, ajout/suppression de programme" sur la gauche il y a un truc du genre "ajouter des scomposantes de windows", il faut cliquer dessus et rajouter un module imprimantes en réseau (deuxième ligne) et là il faut cocher "partage réseau unix".

redémarrer, sinon ça installe mais ça marche toujours pas..

une fois le pc redémarré, ça fonctionne.. voilà !

merci en tout cas pour les réponses que j'ai eu


----------



## scoodyflo (29 Janvier 2007)

salut !

Juste pour savoir en passant par là, quelqu'un a t-il reussi avec des imprimantes non prevue pour Mac. car je cherche a imprimer sur 2 canon ( i865 et LPB 3000) . 
je vais d'abord ajouter "les composants UNIX d'impression" ... 
Tous les partages fontionnent bien. Mais l'imprimante pas encore ...


----------



## Bjeko (20 Avril 2007)

marpat a dit:


> Bon ! probl&#232;me r&#233;solu.
> 
> Je vais poster l'astuce au cas ou d'autres personnes ont ce probl&#232;me..
> 
> ...


 
G&#233;nial le truc ! 

Mais h&#233;las chez moi &#231;a n' a march&#233; qu' une fois  

en effet j' ai essay&#233; hier et tout allait bien, mais aujourd' hui, apr&#233;s red&#233;marrage des 2 ordis donc, j' ai de nouveau :

NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED, suivi de 
unable to connect to samba host

J' ai pourtant refait la manip sur PC, au cas ou... mais rien &#224; faire !!!

Heeeeeeeeelp me please !!!!!


----------



## vleroy (20 Avril 2007)

une autre solution plus logique serait d'avoir une imprimante éseau ehternet et de la poser sur le routeur avec une IP fixe (dans le panneau de config de l'imrpimante) et qu'en suite chaque utilisateur lui désigne nommément l'adresse.
Je ne dis pas que cela ne amrche pas autrement, mais un réseau répond à certaines règles de base. Là cela ressemble à du bricolage.


----------



## Bjeko (26 Avril 2007)

Pas de solution en vue ???

Ce qui est rageant dans l' histoire c' est que si ça a marché une fois...


ps: en réponse à Vleroy : Bien sur que si !!! > L' essentiel *est* dans Lactel. (il était temps que quelqu' un te le dise  )


----------



## vleroy (5 Mai 2007)

je m'explique toujours pas pourquoi je digère pas le lait...:mouais:


----------



## Pacintosh (24 Mai 2007)

slt,

Je pète les plomb avec ce foutu partage.
J'ai donc une Brother DCP-100C partager sur le réseau de ma boite, tous les PC arrive à se connecter mais pas mon Mac.
Je vous laisse imaginer les réflexions sur la compatibilité des MacBook.
Le pire de tout c'est que mon ancien iBook se connecté sans problème :rose:.

Avez vous une solution miracle?


----------

